# Sound problem



## asfaltgosse (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi.
I have a Imac, G5, 1.8 GHz, 1.25 GB memory and Mac OS X 10.4.1
My problem is that the sound is gone when I´m playing Medal of Honor Allied Assault & Spearhead. I have been playing the game for a while without problem but all of a sudden it just vanished. I haven´t installed anything recently that could cause a conflict. It would be really nice if you could help me.
Thanks!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Seems like this was a bug that got fixed with an update, but it's been so long I can't recall with certainty.


----------



## asfaltgosse (Jul 5, 2005)

I have tried to update but that didn´t help either


----------



## Ughbarf (Jul 20, 2005)

I also have a iMac, G5 2ghz, 1 gig ram, 20"

Last week, for reasons I cant fathom, SFX and voices disapeared from C&C Generals Zero Hour.

Music is fine, and movie sequences have voices, but actual game play, and the in game movies have no sfx or voices.

Talked with Aspyr, tried all their suggestions. Nothing worked. Same thing happened with Call of Duty.

Sunday I did a clean install of Tiger, patched to 10.4.2, everything was fine.
Played last night, everything was fine. 

This evening, went to play Zero Hour, dont have sfx and voices. 
- Sent a lengthy email to Aspyr, hoping they will figure something out.

Since my clean install, I have installed the following:
Azureus, xchat, Firefox, USB-Oberdrive, C&C Generals / Zero Hour, CoD, Mplayer, and X11.

Only thing of interest that I can recall, is that last night I actually shut the system down, most nights I just put it to sleep..

Im stumped, Any thoughts?


----------



## Ughbarf (Jul 20, 2005)

Found the answer in my next firefox tab.

Please see http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300832

Open up Applications / Utilities / Audio Midi Setup

Note - I had to chage the "Properties For:" tab from my isight to built in audio.

Noticed the Format of my Audio Output was at 96000 hz, turned it down to 44.1k, loaded up Zero Hour, and it worked. Hooooray!


----------

